# Need file from Commonwealth Police Seminar



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey all.

I attended the seminar in Taunton and have been dying to work on the "Finale" file, but received the wrong disc at the class . I have been trying to reach out to them to see if I can get the CD, but to no avail. If anyone can forward me this file, PLEASE PM me.

Thanks!

Desperate for this file, can anyone help me out please?

Does anyone have this file? I am desperate for it, I really need your help please!


----------

